# Anyone used this knockdown patch sponge?



## Skip Borders (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry but I can't post url you can do a youtube serach for knockdown patch and it is the one with the guy driving up in a gray Chevy w/trailer. 

It is a sponge type.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

That is something that I had never thought of! We do a LOT of drywall and texture repair. Thanks for the heads up. :thumbsup:

I literally just ordered one of these this morning LACO TG500 Hand Pump Texture Gun for $169 from ALL-WALL.com........a sponge would have been much cheaper...... but does not look nearly impressive


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

His knock down looks way different then what we have here, most knock down here is more of a finer pattern and more layered.


----------



## Elite_Drywall (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah his knowckdown looks like ****!


----------



## Skip Borders (Mar 11, 2009)

Like it or not it is very common of the type here in Big D.

With that in mind, I ordered one. I’ll let you know how it works out.


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesse I ordered the LACO TG500 awhile back and I really like it but there is a learning curve with it. Also just a helpful hint or two. I cut the top off a wide mouth jug to use as a funnel and when it comes time to clean up the gun I found if I use pipe cleaners I can clean out all the orifice holes and the rubber and brass hoses inside...real time saver my man. I even called Louie(the owner)and told him to put a few pipe cleaners in with the gun so he could also say it comes with a cleaning kit.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

muddymen said:


> Jesse I ordered the LACO TG500 awhile back and I really like it but there is a learning curve with it. Also just a helpful hint or two. I cut the top off a wide mouth jug to use as a funnel and when it comes time to clean up the gun I found if I use pipe cleaners I can clean out all the orifice holes and the rubber and brass hoses inside...real time saver my man. I even called Louie(the owner)and told him to put a few pipe cleaners in with the gun so he could also say it comes with a cleaning kit.


*
Thank you for the advice! *

My guys used ours last week for the first time.......they said mud shot out hard and fastlike a "super soaker" water gun at first - and then started working very well. I'm just glad they had the ZIP Wall and tarps in place or it would have been a bad deal.


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

Ya they had the tip to loses. You have to play with it just a super small turn will change everything as well as how fast you pump and how thin the mud is and how far from the drywall you are.When I got mine I spent 2 hours playing with it and I can get about 10 different textures off each tip.


----------



## olyteddy (Oct 27, 2006)

I've used a car wash sponge to fix orange peel before. Pretty quick and easy, especially if there's lots of small patches to cover.


----------



## mudmaster (Apr 7, 2009)

*spounge*



Skip Borders said:


> Sorry but I can't post url you can do a youtube serach for knockdown patch and it is the one with the guy driving up in a gray Chevy w/trailer.
> 
> It is a sponge type.


i did order one last week .i do alot of knockdown texture patches in rentals. this worked pretty good the more i used it the better i could match the texture. i also found that the more or less mud i left on the spounge changed the size of the pattern. deffintly worth the 12 bucks i paid for it


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

the variation of actual texture would be the only thing keeping me from buying one of these. Some textured walls I see are a little bigger than orange peel, all the way to super chunky and super tall. That guy should fire the camera guy.. I feel a little sea sick now :barf:


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I saw this video last week and figured I'd give it a try. I didn't order the store bought one but took a couple of grout sponges (new) and made my own. I have 4 sides all with different hole patterns. I just carefully tore some out. One I left plain for orange peal. I used one yesterday and the patch came out perfect. About a mid sized knockdown pattern with some large blobs in it. I like the way this works. The customer saw it today just primed and said "perfect" Thats what I like to hear.


----------



## ClosetPro (Apr 29, 2009)

That texture looks more like our exterior stucco around here. That is one of the heaviest I've ever seen!


----------



## mudmaster (Apr 7, 2009)

*wow*



MinConst said:


> I saw this video last week and figured I'd give it a try. I didn't order the store bought one but took a couple of grout sponges (new) and made my own. I have 4 sides all with different hole patterns. I just carefully tore some out. One I left plain for orange peal. I used one yesterday and the patch came out perfect. About a mid sized knockdown pattern with some large blobs in it. I like the way this works. The customer saw it today just primed and said "perfect" Thats what I like to hear.


really the guy only charges 12 bucks .But you decided to to make one your self . i bought one and it worked great . any time i see a tool thats made by a reglar guy. i give him props and if i can i'll try to use there product especially a drywall guy.I will


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

ClosetPro said:


> That texture looks more like our exterior stucco around here. That is one of the heaviest I've ever seen!


This sort of knockdown texture is normal down here. It's in most every house in one form or another. Originally I am from upstate NY where texture was never seen. All smooth wall up there.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> His knock down looks way different then what we have here, most knock down here is more of a finer pattern and more layered.


I have to agree with Mr.Finely.:thumbsup:

This is the type we are doing in my area.


----------



## ClosetPro (Apr 29, 2009)

That is more like it. Real similar to ours in these parts.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

If you do the sponge thing right you can get a more natural looking texture that looks similar to the spray pattern above but without the over spray - tiny blobs in between the larg blobs. more commonly refered to a skip trowel. :thumbsup: depends on the look your going after i guess .


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

If I do a patch job 99% of the time the area around the patch is painted so if I have any over spray I let it dry and use a wet sponge to clean up and fade in the area I textured.


----------

